# transducer ?s



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

we have a lowrance x15 graph on our boat right now with the transducer all this stuff the dealer installed for us we recently bought a x37 the color one and were wondering if we can use the same transducer or if we need a new one??? thanks for the help


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

as long as it hooks up the same it should work. I purchased a aftermarket ducer and it all hooked up fine the only thing that didnt work was the water temp


----------

